

Wildcard - orand
http://www.subtraction.com/2014/11/13/wildcard-in-the-app-store-today/

======
xSa1n
Has using an rfid or similar device for business's that would sit in place of
where business cards usually reside been considered? The ability to pull out
your phone, open the app, and save the card in proximity?

